# Good Ol' rainy night on the GMR



## Katfishhunter16 (May 5, 2008)

Yeah out in 52 degree rainy weather looking for some nice flatheads...but no luck but def going out soon for another go.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, that was becoming miserable, espically when the temp began to drop!!!!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Dude, that was becoming miserable, espically when the temp began to drop!!!!


I would say that was miserable to start with. 80 and rain is one thing but 52 and rain is just nuts


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Look on the bright side, it could have been worse. Better luck next time guys. I'm going to try some tonight at the Big O.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yes it got pretty miserable pretty quick it was nice getting out with mellon again and just for the record it was mellons idea to pack it in


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> it was mellons idea to pack it in


I'm sorry....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> I would say that was miserable to start with. 80 and rain is one thing but 52 and rain is just nuts


Yea man, you have that right. I think it was below 50 when we quit. We were going to stay until 10 PM or so, but I told them to reel 'em in arounf 9:30 PM.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

lets get out again this week mellon even if we get out without you and we have luck ill give you a call


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Buddy of mine hit a se ohio lake sat. night and TORE THEM UP!! The got 9 shovels, 2 over 30#, had a bunch of 5-12# channels. Got the shovels on bluegill, channel on cut bait... 3 guys fishing from shore-ran out of bait!! All were released, they were out for fun. Next time I'm going with them!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's really odd espically with the baramoter at almost an all time low for this time of year.


----------

